# June 2007 MINI Sales Report



## FDMeloan (Jan 17, 2005)

June MINI sales were up 17.4% when compared to last June as the new R56 models are now in full production. However, YTD sales for the first 6 months of 2007 are down 1.3% when compared to the same period of last year.

Please note that I report only United States sales data.

To view all the BMW, Land Rover, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at: http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

FDMeloan said:


> June MINI sales were up 17.4% when compared to last June as the new R56 models are now in full production. However, YTD sales for the first 6 months of 2007 are down 1.3% when compared to the same period of last year.
> 
> Please note that I report only United States sales data.
> 
> To view all the BMW, Land Rover, Lexus & Mercedes-Benz sales reports visit my website at: http://home.att.net/~fdmeloan/


Sweet. As long as the sales are strong, strong resale is a possibility.


----------



## javelina1 (Apr 1, 2006)

blueguydotcom said:


> Sweet. As long as the sales are strong, strong resale is a possibility.


resale is strong, at least here in the Southwest. Can't believe what people are getting for used MINI's. (I'm happy with it).


----------



## sjdennis (Jan 30, 2007)

We picked up ours a couple of weeks ago, and besides the new turbo motor, our decision to get new was because the used ones with low mileage were only a bit less expensive than new!


----------

